# Hood alignment



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

I am having trouble getting my hood to latch on the primary latch. 
I have the hood that came on the truck, a 95 D21 it latches on the safety and primary catch. I have no trouble releaseing it from inside.
I pulled the hood and want to replace it with a mail slot hood. I mounted the mail slot hood but cannot get the primary latch to latch. The safety latches with no problem.i have adjust the latch all the way up and all the way down and places in between but it will not catch. 
If I put the original hood back on I have no trouble with the latch.
I have several pics of the hood and latch and just need some help. What am I missing ? Some of the seam sealer is letting go on the mail box hood. Would that cause the problem? The bottom center bolt on the latch or at lease the medal around it looks messed up. But again no trouble closing and latching the original hood. I also replaced the front fenders.
Help!


----------

